
Studies find Latino toddlers lag white children in cognitive skills - TheElder
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-toddlers21-2009oct21,0,200059.story
======
tokenadult
"Many Latino families don't view themselves as their children's first
teachers, assigning that role to schools, said study co-author Alice Kuo, a
UCLA assistant professor of pediatrics."

Depending on schools would be a downfall, especially in some parts of the
country observed in the reported national study. It would definitely be
helpful to let more parents know how they can encourage their children's
learning in early childhood.

------
Mz
Not having read the whole article, I will point out that IQ tests generally
contain cultural bias and American IQ tests generally are normed against white
middle class values/people. So anyone who is Latino, black, foreign (etc) has
a good chance of "performing poorly" in comparison to the population it was
normed against.

